# Blackmagic URSA with ff sensor EF mount @<$6k: bye bye, 1DC...



## Marsu42 (Apr 7, 2014)

Not only 4k with global shutter, but they obviously had a good look at 5d3 Magic Lantern: 12ev dynamic range with 12bit raw recording (should keep data rate a bit down vs. 14bit ML). And it has a swivel screen :->

http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicursa


----------



## lintoni (Apr 7, 2014)

You're selling your 1DC?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm intrigued that this happens a day or two after B&H drops their price on the 1Dc quite a lot...

Jim


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 8, 2014)

The sensor size "Super 35mm" almost the same APS-C, not full frame. But the abundant connections, and monitor 10 inch are very impressive at this price. Yes, Canon will have to lower the price of 1DC to be competitive.


----------

